# REDBOX AND 3D BLU-RAY 3D MOVIES



## antenna-tester

I can only find three 3d bluray movies listed with redbox. The are all for children.

I must be missing something.

I am sure they must have some of the 2013 3d movies or am I just blowing smoke here.

I want the hard DVD not Netflix streaming. I understand it is not that good.

Plus I only want to rent every so often.


Any suggestions?


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antenna-tester*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24603247
> 
> 
> I can only find three 3d bluray movies listed with redbox. The are all for children.
> 
> I must be missing something.
> 
> I am sure they must have some of the 2013 3d movies or am I just blowing smoke here.
> 
> I want the hard DVD not Netflix streaming. I understand it is not that good.
> 
> Plus I only want to rent every so often.
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?


 http://www.stores-3d-blurayrental.com/servlet/StoreFront 


Excellent customer service! Click on all rentals, then 3d bluray under categories.


Ed


----------



## tomtastic

They have a few more but they're all out of stock. At those prices for rentals I would just buy.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomtastic*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24603699
> 
> 
> They have a few more but they're all out of stock. At those prices for rentals I would just buy.




1 out at a time plan will get you 3d rentals for $3.20 a pop which will save you a ton over buying.


----------



## antenna-tester

Where for $3.20 a pop? I just checked out where old corps suggested. Wow very expensive.

Some show $5.95 till you see what it costs to join. How about $15.95 each.


----------



## Don Landis

Would anyone care to list the 3D Titles you see on RedBox?


I did a search and only came up with Katy Perry for 3D search.


----------



## tomtastic

To get 3.20 a pop you'd have to be mailing them back the day after you got them. I can get twice the amount of discs from Netflix with closer mailing locations. I think I'll stick to purchasing for 3D. I've already got DVD/Blu ray on Netflix, I can't justify another mail order plan just for 3D. Not enough content for it plus longer shipping TAT.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antenna-tester*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24605299
> 
> 
> Where for $3.20 a pop? I just checked out where old corps suggested. Wow very expensive.
> 
> Some show $5.95 till you see what it costs to join. How about $15.95 each.



You don't HAVE to join anything. I just rent on an individual basis, not a monthly member. Most of the 3d rentals are $5.95/$6.95, some less. I pay no other fee.


Ed


----------



## antenna-tester

I contacted redbox and they have NO 3D at this time.

Katy Perry they said is not in 3D.

So it looks like there listing is messed up also.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antenna-tester*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24605299
> 
> 
> Where for $3.20 a pop? I just checked out where old corps suggested. Wow very expensive.
> 
> Some show $5.95 till you see what it costs to join. How about $15.95 each.



$16/month with a 5 per month limit=$3.20 per title. I get titles in 3 business days.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomtastic*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24605943
> 
> 
> To get 3.20 a pop you'd have to be mailing them back the day after you got them. I can get twice the amount of discs from Netflix with closer mailing locations. I think I'll stick to purchasing for 3D. I've already got DVD/Blu ray on Netflix, I can't justify another mail order plan just for 3D. Not enough content for it plus longer shipping TAT.




I belong to Netflix as well for all my 2d blu ray needs, but problem is they don't rent 3d blu rays. 3d-blurayrental fills in the 3d void left by Netflix for a decent price. I have already had 5-6 3d rentals here that I would have KICKED myself for buying vs the much cheaper rental cost since they were one and done. Buying every 3d title I want to see is just not realistic $$$ wise, so renting is a great way to go. Yogi Bear for example was great 3d, great one time watch, but I would have regretted buying this as I would NEVER watch it again. That's just me though.......if you can afford to buy EVERY 3d blu ray you want to see, good for you.


----------



## tomtastic

That's why I read reviews so I don't end up kicking myself.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *antenna-tester*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24613146
> 
> 
> I contacted redbox and they have NO 3D at this time.
> 
> Katy Perry they said is not in 3D.
> 
> So it looks like there listing is messed up also.



Thanks! You did two things there. You put some truth to these rumors for us and also let them know there is 3D interest among their customer base. Thanks again.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24615687
> 
> 
> I belong to Netflix as well for all my 2d blu ray needs, but problem is they don't rent 3d blu rays. 3d-blurayrental fills in the 3d void left by Netflix for a decent price. I have already had 5-6 3d rentals here that I would have KICKED myself for buying vs the much cheaper rental cost since they were one and done. Buying every 3d title I want to see is just not realistic $$$ wise, so renting is a great way to go. Yogi Bear for example was great 3d, great one time watch, but I would have regretted buying this as I would NEVER watch it again. That's just me though.......if you can afford to buy EVERY 3d blu ray you want to see, good for you.



I'm such an enthusiast for 3D I enjoy them all, just can't afford to buy every release at full retail so I love renting at about 1/4 the price. If I really like the movie for the story, I'll just buy that one. My only complaint since the increase popularity of 3D-Bluray rental.com is the speed of delivery. On new releases it may take 10-20 days. So, I try to just keep a few on order. Fortunately, there are enough titles being released to watch 4-5 new ones every month. That is within my budget.


Unlike Tom, I don't trust reviews.


----------



## NickTheGreat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies/0_40#post_24615381
> 
> 
> $16/month with a 5 per month limit=$3.20 per title. I get titles in 3 business days.



Yeah but for those of us who like to watch movies on weekends, you really can't utilize the 5/month. Unless you're talking August of 2014.










$4 is still better than the $30 or $40 for new purchase. I typically Redbox the BR and if I like the movie itself, I'll grab the 3D later.


----------



## tomtastic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24617049
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Tom, I don't trust reviews.



You don't really "trust" reviews, you have to make your own conclusions, but I look at them just the same to get a pre look at them and weed out the obvious ones and maybe some of the border line ones I'm not sure on. It's no different than buying a camera. I wouldn't buy one without reading the reviews on it first.


Reviews have bailed me out on many occasions. Just look at every title from 3d-media.tv. That would have been a BIG mistake. Another one I wasn't sure on was titles from the studio ksm which have the nice covers like 3d-media.tv but that's about where it ends. Both of these outfits appears to have just shot some home video over the weekend and then thrown it on a blu ray with no care. With ordering online we're very blind, just seeing what the seller wants you to see and assume you'll be receiving. But with 3D you do have to lower your standards where these documentaries are concerned. You're not going to enjoy them all, but if you're mostly interested because it's 3D then what do you do? The Hollywood stuff, you can just rent the 2D stuff first and maybe some of the well-known documentaries. Movies like Yogi Bear on 3D, I'm not going to waste my time. I have it in 2D for the kids, good enough.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomtastic*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24616347
> 
> 
> That's why I read reviews so I don't end up kicking myself.



Reviews are as subjective as the day is long.







If my purchases were based on reviews alone, I would have kicked myself many times over the years.


----------



## tomtastic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Toe*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24618403
> 
> 
> Reviews are as subjective as the day is long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my purchases were based on reviews alone, I would have kicked myself many times over the years.



As I said, you have to make your own conclusions, but they do help weed out some of the bad buys you might end up with. But whatever works for you.


----------



## Toe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tomtastic*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24618431
> 
> 
> As I said, you have to make your own conclusions, but they do help weed out some of the bad buys you might end up with. But whatever works for you.



The only thing I have found that works 100% of the time for me is watching and judging for myself. This is why my blind buys have gone down over the years and my renting has gone up. With the premium charged for 3d blus', I love being able to rent first for most and if I come across something I want to own, I can buy when the price is right.


----------



## tomtastic

Right, there are no 100% guarantees you'll like what you buy even if everyone else does. But I would only have a very small percentage of content that I do now if I had to rent everything first, not speaking of 3D specifically as I only have around 45 titles that I'd bought, but of all my entertainment content. Most of the time I already know the ones I'm going to buy before hand because I've already made up my mind on them, like recently: The Hobbit, which I hadn't seen the 2nd one in theater. I bought it blind and it was a safe buy because it's a big budget film that everyone buys. But there aren't too many like that.


Speaking of 3D content I most certainly read the reviews first. There is some content out there I don't want to waste my time and money with even on a rental if the reviews come back negative. When you read the reviews and all them are coming back negative, then I'm going with the review. If half the reviews are negative and half positive I might take a chance on it, but I at least check the reviews first and see what the complaints about the title were and what were the positives. Then I'll make a decision if I still want to own it.


Right now it's really bad because you have these guys out there pushing their crap content because it's 3D, which you never would have bought before if it were 2D. Next, it's 4k, and they're going to do the same thing. Well, actually right now you have filmed in 4k but it's rendered to regular HD. It's getting really hard to tell the quality of content out there when all you have is a nice looking cover to go by. The reviews on products is probably the most important tool consumers have for buyer protection aside from purchasing from well-known publishers and reputation.


----------



## Don Landis

Tom- I favor user reports more than professional reviews. But those are mostly for equipment I want to purchase When it comes to a 3D title, I have very few dislikes. I can name them-

1. I won't buy a 3D title of a stage Opera performance. 3D rental had one I rented and didn't even watch it past the first couple minutes. Good technical 3D but the content is not my thing.

2. I won't buy any movie that isn't in English language. IMO, even bad dubbing is preferable to subtitles in 3D. I don't like reading a movie. If I have to read a movie, I'll just get the book and read that.


Everything else I'll rent and then buy if it is a 2 times or more rewatch.


----------



## tomtastic

Reviews that I'm speaking of aren't necessarily professional. The ones on Amazon in particular for 3D, they're not really professional reviews but they offer a good indication of quality of content and how well you might like the product. Of course usually they're a little over critical so you do have to read more than a few.


----------



## Toe

The problem with user reviews and 3d is that what makes "good"3d is highly subjective. What some call natural, others would label conservative. Some like pop out, others don't.


I am more a bass head than anything and the objective measurments from databass I find more useful overall vs subjective comments. Would be nice if 3d could be measured in a similar objective manner to take the wide subjective variable out of the equation.


All this is once again why renting for me is usually the best and safest way to go and buy later if and when I find something worthy.


----------



## tomtastic

I don't even worry about the quality of the 3D material so much an the subject matter and good references of the content, there's so few titles out there I would actually buy it's never been a problem. But for me, content and subject matter always come first.


----------



## twarren

"I, Frankenstein" is showing as 3D combo on Redbox website


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *twarren*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24725918
> 
> 
> "I, Frankenstein" is showing as 3D combo on Redbox website



Confirmed, as I rented it. Also, if your local Redbox carried BDs of NURSE and HELLBENDERS, they are also 3D combos. God bless LionsGate!


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cinema13*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24726625
> 
> 
> Confirmed, as I rented it. Also, if your local Redbox carried BDs of NURSE and HELLBENDERS, they are also 3D combos. God bless LionsGate!



I checked the "All" Redboxes and didn't see Nurse or Hellbenders listed in BluRay. But I'll keep looking for it.


As for I_Frankenstein, I just rented it and it does have this statement, "NOTE TO RENTERS: Though this disc says “3D,” it can be played in both 2D and 3D. " in the description.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24728675
> 
> 
> I checked the "All" Redboxes and didn't see Nurse or Hellbenders listed in BluRay. But I'll keep looking for it.
> 
> 
> As for I_Frankenstein, I just rented it and it does have this statement, "NOTE TO RENTERS: Though this disc says “3D,” it can be played in both 2D and 3D. " in the description.



That's the big problem with Redbox...they don't carry Blu-Rays of most films, only standards DVDs. Their BDs are usuallyjust the top blockbusters, with nearly everything else standard DVDs.

But since content of the kiosks can differ in various locations, thought it might be possible for some to find the BDs of those movies.


----------



## Don Landis

But isn't Hellbenders rather old now? Released in 2012. I didn't even see it anywhere in their ALL section anywhere in the country. I have not found Redbox a problem for any popular title in BD as long as I am willing to travel 10 mile radius. Their business model doesn't make space for every old title to sit in the machines. Plus the price is quite low for new titles so that is an advantage. On an older title like Hellbenders, if I really wanted to see it, I would just go to Amazon and buy it or Rent it from 3D BluRay Rentals for $5. Same with Nurse3D. Nurse3D wasn't well rated by other 3D enthusiasts here anyway. But some day I will rent it from 3D BluRay when the new 3D releases are slow. I wait for the rental price to drop on that one.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies#post_24731924
> 
> 
> But isn't Hellbenders rather old now? Released in 2012. I didn't even see it anywhere in their ALL section anywhere in the country. I have not found Redbox a problem for any popular title in BD as long as I am willing to travel 10 mile radius. Their business model doesn't make space for every old title to sit in the machines. Plus the price is quite low for new titles so that is an advantage. On an older title like Hellbenders, if I really wanted to see it, I would just go to Amazon and buy it or Rent it from 3D BluRay Rentals for $5. Same with Nurse3D. Nurse3D wasn't well rated by other 3D enthusiasts here anyway. But some day I will rent it from 3D BluRay when the new 3D releases are slow. I wait for the rental price to drop on that one.



HELLBENDERS was released on disc just this past February and NURSE in April. While not elaborate, I actually thought the 3D in NURSE was ok, with some "at the screen" moments...certainly better than the 3D in IRON MAN 3 or CAPT AMERICA: WINTER SOLDIER. (Of course, NURSE was filmed natively)


----------



## Don Landis

cinema13- I recall seeing it on Redbox page but did not try to rent it. I think I was actually out of the country when it came out. It's gone now so it must not have been very popular rental.


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis*  /t/1527201/redbox-and-3d-blu-ray-3d-movies/30#post_24735096
> 
> 
> cinema13- I recall seeing it on Redbox page but did not try to rent it. I think I was actually out of the country when it came out. It's gone now so it must not have been very popular rental.



Or maybe a couple folks decided to keep them. (Yikes!)


----------



## CHUCKCHILLOUT

Dredd Blu-ray, and I Frankenstein are both 3d.


----------



## Anthony1

Is there a 3D version of the new RoboCop ?


----------



## cinema13

Anthony1 said:


> Is there a 3D version of the new RoboCop ?


Yes, if you live in Australia or someplace that is not the U.S. , Canada, or the U.K.


----------



## teckademic

Anthony1 said:


> Is there a 3D version of the new RoboCop ?


I don't think so since it was never in 3d in theaters


----------



## Photokid1970

I wish Redbox would do more of these. Got I, Frankenstein and watched it in 3D last night. It was a good movie, but not one I would purchase to watch again. The 3D effects were fantastic though. There were several shots where you looked through a window or had the subject standing in front of a background where you could feel the added depth. I don't know if I would have even enjoyed it as much in 2D.

The sound and colors were also done extremely well. 

No luck finding any of the other titles locally, so I guess it's time I check out the 3D rentals website!


----------



## DenisG

Photokid1970 said:


> I wish Redbox would do more of these.


Redbox had nothing to do with it. There wasn't a 2D only blu-ray disk. Lionsgate only released it as a 2D/3D on the same disk. They did the same thing with Dredd.


----------



## NickTheGreat

DenisG said:


> Redbox had nothing to do with it. There wasn't a 2D only blu-ray disk. Lionsgate only released it as a 2D/3D on the same disk. They did the same thing with Dredd.


I wish Redbox would do 3D movies. But then again, we still have to tell them that we understand a DVD player won't play a BR disc


----------



## cinema13

teckademic said:


> I don't think so since it was never in 3d in theaters


It was in 3D overseas.


----------



## Photokid1970

DenisG said:


> Redbox had nothing to do with it. There wasn't a 2D only blu-ray disk. Lionsgate only released it as a 2D/3D on the same disk. They did the same thing with Dredd.


Yes, I get that. I mean to say that I wish Redbox would include more of these types of discs in their offerings when they are created by the studios.


----------



## teckademic

NickTheGreat said:


> I wish Redbox would do 3D movies. But then again, we still have to tell them that we understand a DVD player won't play a BR disc


you'd be surprised at how many people I know that don't know they are two different formats.


----------



## Anthony1

Photokid1970 said:


> Got I, Frankenstein and watched it in 3D last night. It was a good movie, but not one I would purchase to watch again. The 3D effects were fantastic though. There were several shots where you looked through a window or had the subject standing in front of a background where you could feel the added depth. I don't know if I would have even enjoyed it as much in 2D.
> 
> The sound and colors were also done extremely well.



Wow, you actually liked the movie ? I was going to rent it, just to check out the 3D, but then saw that it had a 4 percent rating on Rotten Tomatoes, which is one of the lowest ratings I've ever seen a movie get. I figured that the acting and story in the movie must just be absolutely awful, and not even worth the 3D effects... Maybe I should just rent it anyways...


Also, so if Redbox has Dredd on Blu Ray, that version has 3D support ? I might rent Dredd if I can find it at a Redbox. I started watching part of it on Netflix or Amazon or something, and it seemed kinda decent...


----------



## whitrzac

Anthony1 said:


> Wow, you actually liked the movie ? I was going to rent it, just to check out the 3D, but then saw that it had a 4 percent rating on Rotten Tomatoes, which is one of the lowest ratings I've ever seen a movie get. I figured that the acting and story in the movie must just be absolutely awful, and not even worth the 3D effects... Maybe I should just rent it anyways...
> 
> 
> Also, so if Redbox has Dredd on Blu Ray, that version has 3D support ? I might rent Dredd if I can find it at a Redbox. I started watching part of it on Netflix or Amazon or something, and it seemed kinda decent...



It's not _that _bad. Harvey dent from batman is Frankenstein...


----------



## Don Landis

I began using the discounted disks at Red Box. I was advised here that I should begin using them so I did. While they email you a nice invoice with the discount and credits listed, they are charging my CC the full amount. I wonder if others have had this problem. It's not much money but it seems if they offer a discount and confirm it by email, then they should honor the coupons and discounted pricing. Guess I need to call them. 

Last time my experience with their CSR's was not too good. Ended up having to ask for supervisor who equally was no help. Ended up getting charged double for disks I only watched for one day.


----------



## NickTheGreat

What is a "discounted disc? "


----------



## Don Landis

Rent one, get the second one for $.50 off is an example. They had the second one for $1.00 off a couple weeks ago. It shows up at checkout but they have the offer advertised on the home page.


----------



## NickTheGreat

I see. Anything like that I use always has a promo code associated with it. But I use the ones I get in my email. And they take it off before checkout.


----------



## Nuieve

Anthony1 said:


> Wow, you actually liked the movie ? I was going to rent it, just to check out the 3D, but then saw that it had a 4 percent rating on Rotten Tomatoes, which is one of the lowest ratings I've ever seen a movie get. I figured that the acting and story in the movie must just be absolutely awful, and not even worth the 3D effects... Maybe I should just rent it anyways...


Rotten Tomatoes is retarded.

I liked this movie too. It was nothing spectacular, just a solid movie. I was stunned to see the 3D words on the disc, I thought it was some kind of an error, them printing the 3D disc face on the regular, normally castrated rental version. But then my PJ started whirring and I realized it was indeed 3D.

Generally I don't even bother with post-3D-converted movies, but this one was actually ok. It still looked, well, converted, not fooling anyone, but it was pretty good, definitely worth checking out.


----------

